# "There was an error working with the video" for all of my imported videos



## mbernhardt (Dec 21, 2018)

I am almost certain that they worked when I first imported them, but now I get a grey screen and the above message. I can't export them from LR either. If I find the file on the drive, I can play it in QuickTime so the files themselves are fine. I saw a post elsewhere from 5 months ago, where someone reinstalled LR and they worked again, but only for a couple of hours.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2018)

There have been troubles with videos in Lightroom for years. There's certainly no harm in trying an uninstall, reboot, reinstall.


----------



## mbernhardt (Dec 22, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There have been troubles with videos in Lightroom for years. There's certainly no harm in trying an uninstall, reboot, reinstall.


Well that's not very promising! Have a very happy holiday.


----------



## mbernhardt (Dec 22, 2018)

mbernhardt said:


> Well that's not very promising! Have a very happy holiday.


I just fixed it, for now anyway. I did 2 things: I purged the video cache, and I turned off GPU processing. I don't know which helped or whether it will last.

What exactly is the benefit (or cost) of GPU processing?


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 23, 2018)

> What exactly is the benefit (or cost) of GPU processing?


The benefits is that with recent graphic card the GPU is faster to manipulate image than the CPU. Therefore it is supposed to improve the performance in the develop module (GPU is currently not used in other modules).
The drawback/cost is that data have to be exchanged between the CPU and the graphic card. This can take some time that penalize the process.
Therefore depending of your hardware configuration, the develop module performance may improve (if the gain in the image process is greater tha the lost in data exchange) or the preformance may be degraded (if the lost in data exchange is greater than the gain in the image process).
Only a test with the option set, then reset can tell what status is the best for you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh well done! Most likely clearing the video cache did the trick.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 24, 2018)

I will add to what Phillipe has said re the GPU that reported performance improvements seem to be  most noticeable for high resolution screens, 4k or 5K resolution. In fact the latest release (8.1) specifically mentions further improvements for using a GPU with these hi-res screens. 

-louie


----------

